# Backgroundpicture an die Seitengröße anpassen



## MagicMasterII (3. Januar 2004)

Im HTML-Forum habe ich die Antwort erhalten, dass das nur mit PHP geht, weshalb ich die Frage hier nochmal gestellt habe.

Also: Ich habe ein Backgroungpicture dass sich je nach Seitengröße verändern soll, sodass ich nicht für jede Seite ein neues Picture machen muss. Da ich leider keine Ahnung von PHP habe, bitte ich darum, mir alles haargenau zu erklären, z.B was in welche Datei muss usw. Damit ihr schon mal fleißig Scripten könnt, noch ein paar Angaben:
Das Picture heißt Hintergrund.jpg und ist 640x480 Pixel groß.
Die Seite arbeitet mit Frames.
Danke für eure Bemühungen schon mal im Vorraus.

MagicMasterII


----------



## Sir Robin (3. Januar 2004)

Selbst nach 3 Mal lesen weiß ich partout nicht, was du willst. Du schreibst, du hast ein Bild, welches sich je nach Seitengröße verändert, und gibst uns die Maße des Bildes. Jedoch ist dies nur eine Aussage, und es steckt keinerlei Fragestellung dahinter. Deswegen bitte ich dich, deine Frage vielleicht nochmal bzw. überhaupt erstmal  zu stellen, dann können wir auch sehen ob wir dir helfen können.

Eine kleine Sache noch: Die Seitengröße kannst du mit PHP nicht feststellen, da es sich bei PHP um einer serverseitige Sprache handelt. Du brauchst dafür dann JavaScript.


----------



## Honda_Civic_R (3. Januar 2004)

Hallo!

Genau das gleiche Problem habe ich auch!

Mein Bild: background.jpg 1024x768Pixel!

Wenn jetzt mom ein User z.B mit einer Auflösung von 1280x.. Pixel kommt sieht die Page einfach sch... aus!

Währe auch sehr Dankbar für eure Hilfe!

P.S. Arbeite nicht mit Frames(macht das ganze evtl noch einfacher   )!

Edit: Und wie fürde es dann mit JavaScript gehen?

MfG

Honda


----------



## Sir Robin (3. Januar 2004)

Hallo du mit dem Autonamen,

das ist JavaScript ... oder du machst es mit CSS ... für beides ist dies jedoch hier der falsche Bereich. Vielleicht fragst du mal im HTML-Bereich


----------



## Honda_Civic_R (3. Januar 2004)

Aber es ist ja eine php seite die ich habe  !?

Wesshalb soll ich dann zu html?!

Sorry, Habe jetzt gerade nicht der Durchblick  !


MfG


Honda


----------



## MagicMasterII (3. Januar 2004)

Ich blicke auch nicht durch. Weil im HTML-Bereich hatte ich die Antwort erhalten, dass das nur mit PHP und der GD-Library geht... Ist es denn so schwer zu erklären? Mein Backgroundpicture soll sich doch nur an die Seite anpassen...
Die Maße habe ich nur gegeben, da ich mich nicht mit PHP auskenne und sie vielleicht nötig sind.

MagicMasterII


----------



## SilentWarrior (3. Januar 2004)

erm... ich war das. *meld*

Sir Robin: Wie geht denn das, mit JavaScript die Grösse eines Bildes ändern? Ich hab gedacht, das geht nur mit PHP, weshalb ich MagicMaster auch hierher geschickt habe.


----------



## Tim C. (3. Januar 2004)

Freunde, immer ganz geschmeidig bleiben. Schlüsseln wir das ganze mal auf und geben ein wenig "Hintergrundinformationen".

Wenn du ein Hintergrundbild in deiner Seite hast, welches nicht kachelbar ist, dann wäre es theoretisch (die Betonung liegt hier auf WÄRE und THEORETISCH) möglich, mittels den Image Funktionen von PHP dynamisch das Bild zu vergrößern, dass es für die Auflösung des Users passt und es dann zu speichern, damit, wenn erneut ein User mit dieser Auflösung vorbeikommt, es nicht erneut erstellt werden muss.

Dies ist allerdings absolut inpraktikabel.

Erstellt von vorne herein Hintergrundbilder in verschiedenen Auflösungen und nutzt eine Browserweiche (ACHTUNG, das war ein Suchbegriff) in Javascript.

Wenn der Hintergrund kachelbar ist, dann ist es hingegen lediglich eine Frage der Einstellungen in CSS die man nutzt, damit das Bild korrekt gekachelt wird.

PS: Untersteht euch jetzt das falsche zu sagen


----------



## Honda_Civic_R (3. Januar 2004)

Hallo!

Danke für deine Hintergrundinfos!  

Aber viel weiter hat es mich jetzt leider auch nicht gebracht!  

Es tönt auch noch recht kompliziert da mit dem CSS!  
Habe von CSS keien Ahnung und habe auch keine Ahnung wie ich jetzt das anstellen sollte!   

Gibt es da einfach ein einfaches Skript für das oder so ...

Wäre ja suuper  

MfG


Honda


----------



## Tim C. (3. Januar 2004)

Bei deinem Hintergrundbild hätte es meiner meinung nach nur Sinn, den Hintergrund festzusetzen und den Inhalt darüber zu scrollen.

Stichwort: fixed background.


----------



## Honda_Civic_R (3. Januar 2004)

Oki, das habe ich auch schon gehört mit dem fixed background!

aber wie und wo soll jetzt das rein?

body {
background-image: url(Images/background.jpg);
}

so sieht es mom aus!

MfG

Honda


----------



## MagicMasterII (3. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Tim Comanns _
> *Bei deinem Hintergrundbild hätte es meiner meinung nach nur Sinn, den Hintergrund festzusetzen und den Inhalt darüber zu scrollen.
> 
> Stichwort: fixed background. *



Schön, aber auch da gibt es die Möglichkeit, dass jemand eine andere Größe des Fensters hat... 

Andere Frage: Geht es, egal ob mit oder ohne PHP, einen orangenen Rand um die komplette Seite zu ziehen? Weil mein eigendliches Problem war, dass der das Picture mit orangenen Rand ja nicht verdoppeln, sondern anpassen sollte.
Hoffe das geht...

MagicMasterII


----------



## Tim C. (4. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von MagicMasterII _
> *Schön, aber auch da gibt es die Möglichkeit, dass jemand eine andere Größe des Fensters hat... *


Deshalb ist es in so einem Fall von Vorteil, wenn man eine Hintergrundgrafik hat, die z.B. 1600x1200 Pixel groß ist, die man dann jedoch im Hintergrund fixiert.



> _Original geschrieben von MagicMasterII _
> *Andere Frage: Geht es, egal ob mit oder ohne PHP, einen orangenen Rand um die komplette Seite zu ziehen? Weil mein eigendliches Problem war, dass der das Picture mit orangenen Rand ja nicht verdoppeln, sondern anpassen sollte.
> Hoffe das geht...*




```
<html>
<head>...</head>
<body style="border: 5px solid #FF9000">
...
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## MagicMasterII (4. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Tim Comanns _
> *Deshalb ist es in so einem Fall von Vorteil, wenn man eine Hintergrundgrafik hat, die z.B. 1600x1200 Pixel groß ist, die man dann jedoch im Hintergrund fixiert.
> 
> 
> ...



Danke, sowas habe ich gesucht. Aber ist es auch möglich, dass der Rand nicht hinter, sondern vor einer Scrollbar verläuft. Im Anhang ist ein Screenshot, falls jemand nicht versteht, was ich meine. 

MagicMasterII


----------



## Tim C. (4. Januar 2004)

Ich würde mal schätzen, nein, das ist nicht möglich.

Der Rahmen fasst den gesamten <body> ein, wo da welcher Browser nun seine Scrollbalken positioniert hat wenig mit HTML zu tun. Man kann ja sogar ausstellen, dass die überhaupt angezeigt werden, wenn es nichts zum scrollen gibt.


----------



## MagicMasterII (4. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Tim Comanns _
> *Ich würde mal schätzen, nein, das ist nicht möglich.
> 
> Der Rahmen fasst den gesamten <body> ein, wo da welcher Browser nun seine Scrollbalken positioniert hat wenig mit HTML zu tun. Man kann ja sogar ausstellen, dass die überhaupt angezeigt werden, wenn es nichts zum scrollen gibt. *



Schade, naja, kann man nichts machen...

MagicMasterII


----------



## gullasch (4. Januar 2004)

*Lösung*

Vorraussetzung:
euer Bild schließt unten und rechts mit einer einheitlichen Farbe ( in diesem Beispiel #FFFFFF weiß) ab.


Folegenden Code im <head>-Tag einfügen:

```
<style>
body {
	background-attachment: fixed; // fester Hintergrund 
	background-color: #FFFFFF; // #FFFFFF in eure Farbe ändern 
	background-image: url(hintergrund.jpg); // URL zum Hintergrundbild 
	background-repeat: no-repeat; // Das Bild wird nicht wiederholt, das heißt es wird nicht gekachelt 
	background-position: left top; // Das H.Bild wird links und oben angeordnet 
}
</style>
```
^^^das rote einfach weg machen


----------



## Tim C. (4. Januar 2004)

Und weil nun doch noch wer gepostet hat, verschiebe ich das Ganz jetzt dahin wo es hingehört, nämlich ins CSS Forum.

*-moved-*


----------

